# Next car question. 540 or s4?



## RobertV (Feb 13, 2003)

I am on my 4th BMW (91 318i, 94 325is, 99 540iT, 01 330Xi.) and the wife has an ALMS TT. I miss the V8 and the storage of the wagon, but I do not want another RWD (well I do, but the wife would never drive it in the winter.) If it were up to me, the 540iT with snows in the winter would be the way to go, but I need to consider the wife's whishes/safety too. The 330Xi has really come in handy for our trips to the Adirondacks, so AWD is the most logical for our needs. I do not want an SAV/SUV, I really want a vehicle that can haul all my stuff while still hauling a**. 
I "thought" about the new s4 Avant, V70R (but it is a Volvo?) or an MB (nothing really tempts me in the MB camp.)
What would your choice be and why?

TIA
Robert


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

I would be looking at a 540iT. Way more room than the Audi. I'm live in New England and have had no problems this winter in my 3er with a good set of snow tires and careful application of throttle and clutch.

The V70 is a Volvo and, IMO, MB's are overpriced. Some say so are BMWs but that's another story.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Yer not exactly gonna get an unbiased opinion around here.. so.. I'll say 540! Once you taste it, you can't go back.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

540iT for sure.

Volvo?!


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

A4/S4, 3 series wagons dont offer that much actual extra room, more like a hatchback or something. So I vote 540 if you need the extra space. 

S4 with snows would be nice in the snow though.


----------



## RobertV (Feb 13, 2003)

*THX Folks*

I would have to agree, I do want the 540iT.
That may be the whole reason I posted here and not at an Audi site.
I do still want to drive the new s4 V8, and will report back with my findings.
Has anyone heard if BMW will offer a AWD option in the new 5er?
Robert


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: THX Folks*



RobertV said:


> *Has anyone heard if BMW will offer a AWD option in the new 5er?
> Robert *


Yes. My salesman told me that it will be available by mid-2004.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

S4 autoshow pic:

:thumbup: :thumbup: 

My wife and I were drooling over this thing... and not a soul else was looking at the S4 or S4 Avant. Then we go to the BMW booth and the aging X5's have crowds around them. 

I think that pretty much says it all for the desirability of hypo wagons vs hypo tall wagons. I'll put my money on something with resale. S4 wagon was HOT though!


----------



## dsbeaupre (Oct 16, 2002)

well, I'll go with the other side, having come from an Audi before my current 528. The S4 is sweet, but even with station wagon styling its going to be smaller than the 540iT. So, you'll have to go up in size a step to get the right comparison - A6 Avant or Allroad or wait for the RS6 to show up  now that will be really sweet!


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Robert- how does the xi do compared (in the snow) to the RWD BMW's you have owned?

The xi has done well this winter up here in NH. I wish it had a bit more room inside so I'll be anxious to get my hands on the 5 series AWD when it comes out. Love the X5 but when compared to a sedan, I'll take a sedan anyday.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 18, 2003)

Robert I just faced the same decision. I just traded in my wrx for the 2003 540it I'm waiting for it to arrive form abroad. My wife hated the little wrx wagon, she's 5'10", that we had for almost two years. I loved it... the awd is sweet and the turbo comes in a little late but when it comes it comes. My wife wanted an X5 but I really don't like driving trucks. Then I asked her to look at the 325ixt she said too small,, I said no power where's the 330ixt. My wife though the cladding on the allroad looked gooofy, I agree and the Avant, hell if I'm spending that much money I'm getting a BMW 5 series.. Next was the 540it, Size, power, class, style, and yet subtle not showy..through in the M sport package and 58,900 later here I am waiting for my car. Wonder what my wifes facial expression will look like when I pull a mega overstear drifting powerslide.:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## RobertV (Feb 13, 2003)

FireFly,
there is really no comparision. The Xi will do anything with the stock sport conti tires, where the RWD's all need four snows to even be used in the winter. Do not get me wrong, I think that a RWD BMW with four snows is unstoppable, but in the Xi you never even need to think about if you have enough momentum to make it up a freshly snow covered hill. I have made the mistake of leaving ASC on in the winter, w/o snows, up a hill in the 540iT, I had to slow down for a car in front of me, and then I had to turn around to go back down the hill. The Xi does not even think twice about any road condition. In the Xi from a stop, we went up a 45 deg. hill in 12" of snow.....no sweat. I would have never even attempted this in the 540iT.

Supercharged,
my wife (then girlfriend) used to just close her eyes, she really didn't want to see anything when I pushed the car hard. You have made a huge jump from the WRX, you are in for a real treat. The 540iT is a really awesome beast, the rear seating room leaves a little to be desired with tall drivers, but the car is very addictive. Please post on your impressions.


----------



## JLee (Jul 19, 2002)

i'm actually starting to shop for a 540iT like 1999 or 2000, they are so damn cheap now

and for an extra $13K get a Dinan Supercharger, 

M5 performance in the body of a wagon and still over $10K cheaper than an S4 Avant (though that was my original choice)

jeff


----------



## RobertV (Feb 13, 2003)

Jeff,
now you are making me drool, I always had posted on bimmer.org that BMWNA should make the M5iT for the US market, one of those build it and we will buy it, but they never seemed to listen. 540iT w SC, now that is one hot wagon. I never considered that route bc I lease my vehicles, but this sure has sparked another alternative path in my head now.
THX
REV


----------



## JLee (Jul 19, 2002)

RobertV said:


> *Jeff,
> now you are making me drool, I always had posted on bimmer.org that BMWNA should make the M5iT for the US market, one of those build it and we will buy it, but they never seemed to listen. 540iT w SC, now that is one hot wagon. I never considered that route bc I lease my vehicles, but this sure has sparked another alternative path in my head now.
> THX
> REV *


yeah i've been looking into it more and more now, 540iTs can be had for about $30K now and for an extra $13K the dinan S/C puts it at $43K

i mean thats a helluva deal on a car like that. especially if you've caught Bimmer Mag's review on Dinans 5 series kits...they pretty much equate the 540i w s/c to an M5 (except for suspension of course)

jeff


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

JLee said:


> *i mean thats a helluva deal on a car like that. especially if you've caught Bimmer Mag's review on Dinans 5 series kits...they pretty much equate the 540i w s/c to an M5 (except for suspension of course)
> jeff *


 I have H&R/adjustable Koni's on my 540i6 and the ride is very siumliar to an M5. I need some larger sways, yes, but after driving an M5 and my car within 1 minute down the same road, I found the ride comfort and stiffness pretty much the same.

An S/C is in my plans for the future- an S/C 540iT would just be about the coolest thing ever. Keep us posted!


----------

